# Happy Birthday Capt.



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday Son....I hope the cake and spare clips made it to you on time

Keep it close in...and cover your SIX...Bravo Zulu!!!!!!!!

Love and Miss you...Dad

I dusted off your Rod and reels today........your Kayak is good to go....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Capt. And THANK YOU


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday and THANK YOU for what you do!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'll bet you are proud!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Capt and Thank you for your service.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Happy birthday,


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Capt. A big hand salute and thanks for what you do.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks to you all..This Thread was forwarded to him.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday Captain! Sorry it's belated. Thanks for all you are doing for this great nation.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I just mosy'd over here and saw this thread.

A very happy belated birthday to you, Capt. Thank you for your service on our behalf. I can sleep peacefully at night because you're watching my back. Bless you.

Lord God,

Give Capt. an extra-special measure of your blessings for the remainder of his time overseas. Pour out your Holy Spirit on him. Let your Spirit be a wall of fire surrounding him and his unit, guarding and protecting them. Give them a spirit of joy as they go about their duties, knowing that they serve you as well as us.

"Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid." (John 14:27)


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Happy B-day Capt S. !!!! I salute you and admire you and you definitely come from some good stock. You have some awesome parents. Thanks for your service.....and a hardcore Marine salute to you. Carry on, Sir.

Mike (I'm your Cyber Brother in case you didn't know):biggrin:


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Happy Birthday and keep up the great work.


Shooter


----------

